# Website Re-model...would love feedback



## AimeeLynC (May 8, 2014)

Hi all! I just revamped my entire website and was hoping to get some general feedback. Is it easy to navigate? Are the pictures clear and a good size? Does it load pretty quickly?

Since I created it and am totally biased, of course it looks wonderful to me. But it is for my clients and it's nice to get different viewpoints from different sets of eyes.

Thanks in advance guys!

Prints by Aimee

 -A


----------



## IronMaskDuval (May 8, 2014)

You need more padding between the nav and body. The font is also not sharp. I understand that spending good money on photos is an investment, but to use it for what you are using it for, it is misleading. I thought you were looking for investors. Package 3 has a divider line going right through it. For forums who cares, but for your website, you have one too many run on sentences. The lightbox feature is nice. Either remove the file name or name your files something a bit more exciting.


----------



## AimeeLynC (May 8, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------



## tirediron (May 8, 2014)

-Upper-case letters cost the same as lower-case; don't be afraid to use more of them (Proper nouns, first word in a sentence, etc).
-Scroll horizontally vice vertically; people are lazy and aren't as likely to look at or for information below the bottom of their screen.  Ideally, try and have each page no more than 1024x768 without the need to scroll.
-You seem rather under-priced; two photographers for six hours (plus at least six hours of editing) with NO CHANCE of print sales for $1000??????


----------



## AimeeLynC (May 8, 2014)

Thank you for your advice tireiron. I am still kind of a newbie to wedding photography and don't want to overcharge. I may be ignorant when it comes to the pricing, care to give any suggestions?

Thanks
-A


----------



## tirediron (May 8, 2014)

The biggest mistake that people make when setting prices in a service-based industry is not actually calculating costs.  Let's take your wedding package #1 as an example.  You're asking $1000 for six hours of shooting plus (we'll be conservative) four hours of editing.  That's ten hours or one hundred dollars an hour.  From that, you have to deduct let's say 25% for taxes, so you're done to $750.  You have to pay your second.  Let's say he/she works cheap - $20/hour, that's $120, so you're down to $630.  You had fuel, parking and wear & tear on your vehicle; call it $20.  We're at $610 - you have software subscriptions, business license, insurance, etc to pay for - maybe... $60?  Now we're at $550 or $55/hour.  Of course there's also equipment upgrades to consider, clothing to buy...   IF you can do two of those every weekend, that might not be too bad, but divide that $550 by the # of hours you're NOT working, and you'll see how quickly that goes down to peanuts.  

You need to actually sit down and work out your costs.  Determine how many events you're likely to do in a year, how much you will spend on equipment, insusrance, legal & financial services, etc, etc, etc, and how much you want/need as a salary, and then do the math and come up with reasonable numbers.


----------

